# Landline phone rings - wireless connection goes down. Any Ideas?



## hd4me (Aug 23, 2006)

I have DSL through Embarq and have a Linksys Wireless-N Broadband Router WRT300N. Everytime the home phone rings it cuts my wireless connection off for my laptop. Once phone call is ended, connection pops up again. I called Embarq and they came out and changed the filter in the phone box outside and still no help. Anyone have any ideas how to fix. Would upgrading the home phone to a 5.8 instead of 2.4 solve the issue? Router is set to both b/g/n settings because upstairs computer has a slower card. 

Thanks in advance to board members if they can come up with a solution!


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

hd4me said:


> I have DSL through Embarq and have a Linksys Wireless-N Broadband Router WRT300N. Everytime the home phone rings it cuts my wireless connection off for my laptop. Once phone call is ended, connection pops up again. I called Embarq and they came out and changed the filter in the phone box outside and still no help. Anyone have any ideas how to fix. Would upgrading the home phone to a 5.8 instead of 2.4 solve the issue? Router is set to both b/g/n settings because upstairs computer has a slower card.
> 
> Thanks in advance to board members if they can come up with a solution!


 do you have cordless phones. that might be the issue


----------



## hd4me (Aug 23, 2006)

Yes, but doesnt 95% of America have them??


----------



## mmccaugh (Dec 17, 2008)

Try switching the wireless channel on your router.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

hd4me said:


> I have DSL through Embarq and have a Linksys Wireless-N Broadband Router WRT300N. Would upgrading the home phone to a 5.8 instead of 2.4 solve the issue? Router is set to both b/g/n settings because upstairs computer has a slower card.


I am assuming that all of you wireless devices are either b or g devices (2.4 Ghz) which may explain your problem with the cordless telephones. The acid test would be to disable the cordless tele's and plug in a corded one and see if the problem persists when the phone line goes hot.

I do not have any 802.11n devices so I do not know if the 5Ghz cordless phones are a problem with that band.

Kevin


----------



## Matman (Mar 24, 2008)

You do have the DSL filters installed on each phone line correct? If not, that could be the cause of your issue. If not, then try switching channels on your router, or switching to 5.4Ghz phones. I had a opposite problem, my wireless router was causing some major interference with my cordless phone, switching to a 5.4 ghz made a world of difference. A friend has the old phone and it works fine at his house, so it wasn't like the phone was dying......


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

Do you have an alarm or something else that shares your phone lines? I had DSL in the past, when the phone rang it would also send a signal to my alarm which would discconect my DSL for a few momnts. I tried all the fiters even a filter for the alarm, nothing worked so we went back to cable internet. As other's have said it could be your wireless phones too. How old are you phones? Most new cordless phones use the 5.0 spectrum, the older phones use 2.4 which is the same spectrum most wireless rotuers use. I actually chagned out my 2.4 phones when I went wireless.


----------



## hd4me (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I will try changing the Linksys channel tonight, if that doesnt work it's time to upgrade phones.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I have had a similar problem, and changing the channel made no difference. Going to a dual-mode router or changing to a DECT 6.0 phone should solve it.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I'd try hardwiring the notebook to see if the phone traffic is killing the DSL.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

harsh said:


> I'd try hardwiring the notebook to see if the phone traffic is killing the DSL.


+1 - I'd make sure it's your wireless croaking and not your DSL link before replacing phones. I've had co-existing 2.4GHz cordless phones and G/B Wi-Fi for years and with many different brands of phones and Wi-Fi equipment and have never had a problem severe enough to kill my Wi-Fi or phone signal.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Let's assume that the DSL is installed properly and that filters are installed where needed.
Let's assume that it's not a wireless issue, but a wiring issue within the home, in the existing telephone wiring.
These assumptions are looking past solutions already provided and are based some real world experiences I've had with DSL in older homes and existing wiring.

IF you get to that point, then you need Embarq to come out and install what they refer to as a "splittered service".
This will eliminate the need for filters, as you'll have the DSL and analog phone signals split at the point of demarcation (the service box on the outside of the house).
What they'll need from you is a dedicated Cat5 line from the box to the location of your DSL modem. This is something you can do yourself, have a contractor install, or have them install. Prices will typically be arranged in that respective order, with self-install being the cheapest and Embarq being the most costly.

Again, this is the solution if all above suggestions are proven to not work.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

This one is a no brainer.. I had issues as well with wireless and cordless phones. Switch from 2.4 ghz to either 5.8 or the new DECT 6.0 and the problem will go away.

Everyone tried to tell me that the 2.4 ghz would stop interfering if I changed channels but it never worked. I changed to 5.8 fixed it. I used to get lots of calls about this when 2.4 was the most common cordless and every time changing to the 5.8 made it go away. Don't get this one often any more.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

FWIW, some 5.8 GHz phones actually use 2.8 GHz to send and 5.8 GHz to receive.

There are also other things that operate in the 2.4 GHz range. e.g. remote reading thermometers, home automation devices, wireless remote extenders, wireless mice and keyboards, etc.

To rule out your phone, make sure it’s a 5.8 GHz phone (both directions) or a DECT 6.0 phone (1.9 GHz).

If you still have interference issues start looking at other remote devices. I’ve read about 2.4 GHz sniffers you can use with your laptop to trace the source.

A friend at work had interference on his 2.4 GHz phone from his neighbors wifi. 

Mike


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

I recently upgraded all my phones to DECT 6.0 and have noticed WAY better wireless internet stability  I bought an AT&T set that included 4 extra handsets besides the base so I could replace all the phones that I have


----------



## EmbarqJoey (Jan 22, 2009)

hd4me said:


> I have DSL through Embarq and have a Linksys Wireless-N Broadband Router WRT300N. Everytime the home phone rings it cuts my wireless connection off for my laptop. Once phone call is ended, connection pops up again. I called Embarq and they came out and changed the filter in the phone box outside and still no help. Anyone have any ideas how to fix. Would upgrading the home phone to a 5.8 instead of 2.4 solve the issue? Router is set to both b/g/n settings because upstairs computer has a slower card.
> 
> Thanks in advance to board members if they can come up with a solution!


hd4me,

Did any of the below suggestions fix your problem? I can check your line for errors and see about getting a splitter installed for you. Just send me an email at Embarq_Joey at embarq dot com with details. To verify my identity you can check out my Twitter page at Twitter dot com / Embarq_Joey or check out the Embarq forum on DSLReports.com, I'm an official tech there. Thanks.

Joey H.
Embarq Reach Out
[email protected]


----------



## mmccaugh (Dec 17, 2008)

harsh said:


> I'd try hardwiring the notebook to see if the phone traffic is killing the DSL.


I kind of assumed that had been done, but yeah please confirm it is actually just the WIRELESS going down, and not your entire DSL Connection. If your broadband is going down that's a line filter issue.


----------



## hd4me (Aug 23, 2006)

Well it appears to be the cordless 2.4 phone. I actually have a dedicated dsl line coming into the house. Switched the 5.8 phone in our bedroom and it seems to be ok. I am going to change out all the phone to 6.0. You would think the Embarq CS person would have asked that when I talked to him on the phone. Thanks for everyones input.


----------



## hd4me (Aug 23, 2006)

Well Emabarq came back again today. Of course they were supposed to be here between 10-12 and didn't show up till 1:55pm. Replaced DSL filters, ran tests and everything looks fine. I have a 5.8 GE phone and it still dumped the wireless. Tried test with phone to see if wireless light on router went out but it didn't. Also I don't mind upgrading to better 6.0 phone but wife wants one that she can plug her headset into. All of the newer ones seem to have speaker phones instead of headset plug. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. My kids are sick of getting diconnected while doing homework. 

Thanks to all for your feedback snd support.


----------



## jacksonm30354 (Mar 29, 2007)

try these AT&T phones. It's what I have. They had a slightly better deal at Costco.com that included 1 more handset, but I don't see it on the site anymore.

The headset jack is not standard, so may need an adaptor. Probably can get one at radio shack if best buy doesn't have one.

One thing I like is the caller id and address book are centrally located. So if you clear the caller id on one handset it clears it on all. If you add a number to the address book, it's added to all phones.

I have voicemail through the phone company so can't speak to the answering machine functions.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8774187&type=product&id=1204331807294


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

You want DECT 6.0 (which runs on 1.9ghz), not 5.8ghz phones. Another nice thing about DECT 6.0 is that I have found the range to be extremely impressive, not to mention no interference from things.

I just went out today actually and had to buy some new phones, Panasonic is who I have always used and they make great phones. Pretty much the best in the industry. Did a bunch of comparing, and came down to their DECT 6.0 model:
http://www.target.com/Panasonic-DEC...e=UTF8&node=583292011&frombrowse=1&rh=&page=1

(it is at Best Buy as well, you can get it with different amounts of handsets and it is expandable up to 6).

Has a standard headset jack as well as speakerphone on each handset.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

deltafowler said:


> Let's assume that the DSL is installed properly and that filters are installed where needed.
> Let's assume that it's not a wireless issue, but a wiring issue within the home, in the existing telephone wiring.
> These assumptions are looking past solutions already provided and are based some real world experiences I've had with DSL in older homes and existing wiring.
> 
> ...


Another thing you can do is just have them put the DSL on the second pair if you do not have a second line. That way you just use a simple 2 line splitter (or make your own) and plug Line-2 into the DSL modem.

You do not need any filters anywhere except for the one they install in the NID.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

5.8ghz phones do solve the problem. Guess you'll have to buy the landlord a new phone!


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

CoriBright said:


> 5.8ghz phones do solve the problem. Guess you'll have to buy the landlord a new phone!


As said, many 5.8ghz phones are not purely 5.8ghz and can still cause issues.

At this point it is best just to buy a DECT 6.0 phone which is on its own band dedicated to telephones that will have minimal interference.


----------

